# Boat Blinds- which brand?



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm going to buy a blind for my boat. Looking for feedback on the different options. I have a Lowe Roughneck 1756, without a console. I do not want to drill holes if I don't have to. I have only done research online so far. Seems to be mixed reviews on most brands: Avery, Beavertail, Cabelas etc... Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I have the cabela's northern flight and it works great for me. It's fairly easily adaptable to most boats and clamps on, so no need to drill into your hull. Mine is on it's seventh season and is holding up good. I can't speak on the other brands since I've never used them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Mudbuddy fastgrass blind is what I have and like it. Has to be drilled some though. Either way, fast grass is my favorite blind material.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a Avery and love it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allskater08 (Mar 27, 2004)

I just bought the Northern flight blind from Cabelas but only bought the frame then added the Avery grass mats and it looks great. No drilling required to the boat. Depending on the kind of boat you put it on you might need to bend the pipes a bit which isn't hard. I would definitely recommend so far.


----------



## nnation (Sep 28, 2005)

Have an Avery on mine and like it. My boat is a 1760 Roughneck. Easy to remove and put on. Lots of height. Put snaps along the rail of the boat to secure the side canvas material. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Homemade. Cheaper and better.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

X 1000

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Less than $200.


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree home made is much better. Buy or make a frame as needed but for camo make what you need. I have different camo set ups for where I might be hunting and what time of year. Early season I need more green, later more brown, maybe even a little white if it has snowed. I hunt under yellowed willow trees, in front of green or brown reeds, green buffalo grass, right under a bush with red leaves, next to a concrete riprap breakwall, etc...way to many different areas for an expensive store bought "blind".


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

Working on this homemade one right now got about $220 into right now. Most expensive was all the grass which was like $






160


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Grass is expensive, that why I went with cedar. I'll have to replace it every year, but it's a small price to pay for free camo. I hunt open water with the boat blind, so I don't really have anything to blend into.


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

If you know someone that has a collapsible boat blind, like the northern flight, for example, and you or your buddies are half mechanically inclined, then you'd be able to mimic it with your own materials for less than half the price. 
My blind came on the boat I bought or would've built my own. My buddy just pulled dimensions from mine. Only needed some square tubing and nuts/bolts. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does any one have a Bust'em custom blind, they look pretty durable, sadly not collapsible though.


----------



## morchella man (Apr 13, 2010)

Go with the Northern flight blind!


----------

